# Osage Orange allergies?



## woody0207 (May 23, 2008)

I was turning some osage orange last night without a mask (usually wear one, didn't this time). This morning my nose was doing a niagra falls action and I my eyes looked like sweeny todd's. [B)]

Of course it could be the normal cocktail of allergens here in the _allergy capital of the world_ (mold, cedar, oak, grass) but nothing is very high at the moment.

Just wondering if any of y'all have had a reaction to OO dust.


----------



## jimmyers (May 23, 2008)

I have not had it happen with that but I have spent the past two weeks hopped up on 24 hour antihystimine due to a piece of Leppard wood I got in a grab bag.

Went into work day after turning (lucky with a mask) and someone said did I get in a fight.

Hope it takes less for you to get over it as my arms and neck were nice and blocthed up as well.


----------



## monkeynutz (May 23, 2008)

I have not been bothered by OO (Argentine or otherwise) but I'll *never* work with Canarywood again...


----------



## woodman928 (May 23, 2008)

I used to cut out bearings for field rollers out of OO and after a while my lips would swell up and tingle and that was wet wood dont know what would happen if it was a dry dust.
Jay


----------



## leehljp (May 23, 2008)

Everyone is different and unique. It could be the OO. I have become highly sensitive to CA fumes and CA dust. It took me 2 years before the CA allergies kicked in though.


----------



## winpooh498 (May 23, 2008)

I have turned OO twice. Both times my mouth went numb.


----------



## monkeynutz (May 24, 2008)

As a sidenote, I have a friend who is an allergist, and he suggests that having wood dust settle on your sweaty face, arms and/or back of hands can concentrate your exposure and even trigger a sensitivity that has not been there before.  He suggests cooler shop, covered arms (no loose sleeves, though) and of course, better dust collection.  Don't dawdle when it comes to washing up and changing clothes after working the suspect wood, and a thin coat of Vaseline on skin that will be exposed can help.


----------



## woody0207 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for all that responded. Happy to report after sleeping most of the afternoon yesterday and last night that the effects seem to have worn off. 

I'm guessing it was the OO and I *will* wear my mask next time. My brother who cut the blanks told me that he couldn't find his dust mask at the time and the effects of the dust turned out to be bothersome to him for a few days.

I really need to look into the dust collection. I am without and I have mild asthma to boot. Problem is space for the canister is very limited. I've read those on the site who use a shop vac. Maybe that is the way for me to go.

It's ironic that my favorite hobby periodically causess me to feel miserable, yet I keep walking out to the shop...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 24, 2008)

I work a lot of OO and don't have a problem with it. However, Hank said it best. Anyone can be sensitive to anything. You got your warning, now be careful from here on.


----------



## Fred (May 27, 2008)

Marty, you made the remark that space is "very limited". My thoughts on the subject of dust collection is that there is ALWAYS space available. Dust collection is mandatory when working with exotic woods and many of the domestics. BTW, which takes up more room - the dust collection system OR the hospital bed that holds a woodworker that doesn't use dust collection? It is just a matter of time if you ignore the dangers of dust inhalation.

Git 'er done and get a dust collection system ASAP. The bigger the volume of air moved the better . Also, get a danged good canister micron filter as it is quite often the dust you don't "see" that kills you.


----------

